# Missing On Loan-Libby, freezemark A69X



## MHOL (30 June 2011)

14.2hh, 25 years old, Bay Welsh x Trotter mare, went on loan with contract to Lightmoor, Telford area, believed sold/passed on in breach of contract, any information please in confidence, her owner is distraught.


----------



## Cuffey (30 June 2011)

Registered as BSJA Liberty 11 Grade C
Date of Birth  01-Jan-1986
Gender Female
Colour Unknown
Height
Breed Not known
Submitted by

British Show Jumping Association
Birth Country Not supplied by PIO

How long has she been missing?


----------



## cally6008 (30 June 2011)

LIBERTY II - bsja registration not active

Not listed on Stolen Horse Register
Not listed on National Equine Database


----------



## MHOL (30 June 2011)

cally6008 said:



			LIBERTY II - bsja registration not active

Not listed on Stolen Horse Register
Not listed on National Equine Database
		
Click to expand...

The forms have gone of, we literally started this case at lunch time today


----------



## stormhorse (4 July 2011)

now on stolen horse register


----------

